# And now for my 2nd box



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That dang Corey has gotten me knee deep in this box thingy so now y'all got to put up with pictures of my accomplishments  

A couple of weeks ago, I posted a thread about receiving my Gifkins box maker's DT jig. I thought it was such a nice jig that it deserves a storage box of it's own and I needed the practice in making DTs and boxes. I set off to the borg and rounded up some SYP because I am cheaper than Bj sometimes    

Milled it down to 1/2" and proceeded to make this box using the very item it was going to be used to store in it. The Gifkin's DT jig worked flawlessly (unlike the operator using it  ) on my OP router table.

The box is not perfect and certainly not pretty by any means, but was a tremendous learning project. It was finished using Minwax golden oak stain and then 3 coats of tung oil finish. Now I can keep all my Gifkins goodies nice and tidy in one place for when I need them.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a keeper bud! Why don't you send that one to me and I will shop test it?  Awesome job Bob!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Nice job  

You'er my kind of guy " Neat Freak " all things have a place and all things are in there place b/4 the the job and after the job is done..

By the way "Aircondtioning" I have been in GA. in June and July and Aug. you are going to need that sucker... plus a tank of cold water...

NIce Job  and a nice shop 


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

And those must be his first beers sitting in the window. See what funny little bottles they had way back then?  Aircondtioning...... sheesh.. must be nice! Seriously Bob has the coolest little shop I think I have ever seen. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Bob,

That is a cool box for your jig... I like the lid... exceptional!

Nice job!!

Here is a collection of more boxes...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/TJRBoxTC.html
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/3Nail1.html
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/oscarM1.html

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxfun.html


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

WOW Bob, and this is only your second box. Can't wait till you really get good at making them. I love the cheap wood you used. I have to agree with Bj, everything has its place and everything in its place. Even your router table has everything in it place. Neato.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice box Bob. The dovetails came out great using that new jig of yours!

Greg


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BobN, I can see nothing wrong with that box, it's a first class job, I wonder how many trees it took you to make practice joints? The only comment that I would make is similar to you're first box, in my humble opinion, the lid would have looked much neater had it been flush.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments y'all. I have to agree that I am a little too much of a neat freak at times which slows progress  

Corey, what do you know about beer bottles? You are too young to drink  

Harry, that thing is lucky to even have a lid at all  I agree that I need to try some different styles.

As far as AC goes...... Could not live out there in the summer without it


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Very, very nice box Bob

Your router table and the "selection" under it looks very nice.

I would like to be organized like you but with the "car must go in every night" and the wife putting her gardening tools bicycles and potatoes in the garage, it's "Mission impossible"...

niki


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

i'm 17 and i make these boxes for family members, i wish i could sell them but nobody is interested in buying them online. sorry pc is mesn up i'll post pics asap


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful job on the box Bob.
I have never cut dove tails yet but i am sure i will someday.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments y'all. I have to agree that I am a little too much of a neat freak at times which slows progress
> 
> Corey, what do you know about beer bottles? You are too young to drink
> 
> ...


nice box for jig Notice white side bit's? and the set of guides look's like mine and the same router table Guess we have been shopping at the same place I have the same dove tail jig But no box yet Oh well got bud to get rid of first del


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice box Bob! I only hope that when they finally plant me, the box they use is half as good!
And what do those guys mean - beer bottles?! Anyone can see they're the wrong shape. My guess is Georgia Moonshine


----------

